# Scoll Saw School



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Boys and Girls, This morning I received an E-Mail from a site I subscribe to www.scrollsawworkshop by John Cook. Over the last couple of years John's Tips and patterns have been invaluable to me as I have learned this craft, his patterns are free but he does ask for an occasional small donation to help the funding of the site. I'm sure many of you subscribe to the site already but to those that don't check out Johns website especially those of you who are beginners at scrolling or have considered taking it up, you ladies especially we need more women there are not enough ladies creating on the saw:yes:
Do yourself a favor and take a gander


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information Glenn. I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glenn, I couldn't get you link to work so I did some searching. I found the link to be as follows. http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/
Hope this helps.
Ken


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol @ "Scoll"


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

I believe this is actually Steve Good's website. I have downloaded several of his patterns. Pretty cool site.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes it is Steve Good and I agree it is Pretty cool


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Lets see some pics of your work Ted Scroll saw is my number one passion


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

scrollerart said:


> Lets see some pics of your work Ted Scroll saw is my number one passion


I posted a few pictures on project showcase. I will try to find some pictures of some other stuff one of these days and post them.


----------

